# FreeBSD 10.0 on HP ProLiant DL360 G3



## d1s4st3r (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm having troubles booting FreeBSD 10.0 from CD (same problem occurred with 9.* however) on a HP ProLiant DL360 G3, it hangs up forever after detecting USB (I'm talking about booting from CD to perform installation). That server is quite old, so the new FreeBSD versions probably do not support that hardware anymore. Do you maybe know the existence of an official/reliable "hardware compatibility list" where all the compatible server machines are clearly listed?

On the other hand, FreeBSD 8.* works fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

d1s4st3r said:
			
		

> That server is quite old, so the new FreeBSD versions probably do not support that hardware anymore.


That's doubtful, very rarely do drivers get removed.

Have you tried booting from a memorystick?


----------



## d1s4st3r (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

Honestly I haven't tried to boot from a USB stick, but I tried to boot from CD on many DL360 G3, and the problem occurred all the times (even with FreeBSD 9.*, the issue was exactly the same). I assure that the CD and the CD reader are OK and working fine, so I don't think that booting from USB stick would lead to different results, considering that the software on it it's the same as the one on CD (I'll give it a try anyway). I even tried to disable the "Virtual install disk" from BIOS (I found this hint on the Internet while looking for a solution) and the USB controller, but the problem persists.

I don't know if this can help, but here is a picture of the last boot messages I can see on screen before the boot process hangs:

http://i61.tinypic.com/migx9j.jpg


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

d1s4st3r said:
			
		

> I assure that the CD and the CD reader are ok and working fine, so I don't think that booting from USB stick would lead to different results, considering that the software on it it's the same as the one on CD (I'll give it a try anyway).


CDs boot differently (El Torito). Memory sticks boot the same way as harddisks.


----------



## kxdemon (Jul 3, 2015)

I have the same problem with FreeBSD i386 10.1 and  HP ProLiant G360.
But USB is not root of the problem, I've disabled USB in BIOS and the problem remains.


----------

